# Sharing a playpen but not at the same time



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Is it okay to use the same playpen for different hedgehogs? I have a small 2X2 C&C in a room I use for Nitzy sometimes, but I was wondering if a male hedgehog could use it when she's not? Would the smells make him go crazy?  If so, would it be adequate to just change the liners?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing: if I get a female baby, is Snarf going to go bananas when he smells her? can they live/play in the same area, no matter what the sex?

Aren't you glad I helped so much? :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't think it would be much of an issue. I swap back & forth between Cholla (boy) & Zoey (girl) without any issues. Also, their cages are a few inches away from each other. They can wave HI to each other, but can't touch.  

I would be more concerned with quarantine for the first 30 days after bringing home the new hedgie. So, I would probably wipe it down, or change the blanket, or whatever your set up is, in between hedgies. Or, more specifically, any time after the new hedgie has used it. (I wouldn't worry too much what Nitzy could give him, but what he could give her.)


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

We are doing a quarantine and such, no worries about that.  Nitzy is staying in our bedroom and Naga will be in our computer room. 

I think I'm still going to do a really good wipe down. He seems really skiddish, so I think making the possibility less that he will freak out will be the best choice.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I was going to ask this about play areas. I want to get a play pen and wondered if a male and female can both use it (not at the same time of course).


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It should be okay as long as the quarantine is over and you know there is no risk of anything being transferred between the two  I have a boy and a girl and I let them on the same areas, at different times, and the main thing I do is just get a new blanket for each. I don't scrub down the area or anything like that in between. If I take my boy out first I do tend to change my shirt though because I didn't know if it would make my girl hedgie ovulate, I didn't know if this happens from scent or actually seeing the boy hedgie..since I was unsure I error on the side of caution. I'm interested too to see if maybe even this is unnecessary and then I wouldn't have to worry about changing my clothes.


----------

